# New Guinness advertisment



## thedaras (24 Jan 2010)

I love the music on the new Guinness ad.

Can anyone tell me the name of the song? Its the actual music Im looking for,which is mainly banjo.
Thanks


----------



## MandaC (25 Jan 2010)

Its called Classical Gas and was written by Mason Williams.  Not sure who is playing the version in the new ad.

Great ad.


----------



## damson (25 Jan 2010)

There's a post on boards.ie from someone who emailed Guinness about this:


			
				Annee on boards.ie said:
			
		

> I really wanted to see if I could download the music from the current Guinness ad 'The World', so I emailed Guinness to see exactly who it's by.
> 
> They told me it's a cover version of Mason William's track 'Classical Gas', which we already knew, but that it's actually a version released by a Nashville group called Area Code 615, recorded in the 1970s.
> 
> Here's the recording up on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ynnSdBIda8 (synced to a video of birds for some reason...)


----------



## thedaras (25 Jan 2010)

Thats great ..thanks so much.
Love it..


----------



## TreeTiger (25 Jan 2010)

THANK YOU!!!  I've been up and down the internet looking for this


----------

